# Joined PPA



## lisameowrie (Apr 8, 2015)

Finding it difficult to navigate the site though. What do you suggest I search for that can be most helpful and beneficial to a new business owner?


----------



## CCericola (Apr 9, 2015)

There are several webinaires to get started. Workshops PPAedu
Also, look to see if there is a local affiliate to join as well. It's one thing to read and watch videos. It's another to actually talk and practice with other photographers.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 9, 2015)

PPA Affiliates PPA


----------



## lisameowrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Ah, thank you!


----------



## tecboy (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm trying to start my own business in dog portrait photography, and I don't see how PPA will help.  I went to a local seminar of PPA, and it is really about becoming elite photographer.  If you are rich, have a lot of skills, and a lot of resources, then that's maybe right for you.  In addition, they had photo competitions, and the judges scored very harsh.  The photos have lavish background, and they had put a lot of money and effort to these.  If I submitted a dog portrait, I just made myself looked bad and degrading.

Just curious, who do others say about your portfolio, beside your friends and family?


----------



## lisameowrie (Apr 10, 2015)

They love my work and I feel very lucky that they're being so kind because I know I have a lot to learn. I am currently in the process of working on my portfolio.


----------



## tecboy (Apr 13, 2015)

A friend of mine shows me this, and is a friend of her.

Amanda Jones Welcome


----------



## lisameowrie (Apr 15, 2015)

She's very good. I hope to get better at it down the road as well and be able to open up a studio.


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 17, 2015)

lisameowrie said:


> I am currently in the process of working on my portfolio.



Just a suggestion, but I think you mean you are in the process of developing a _starting_ portfolio. 

Every pro out there is constantly in the process of "working on their portfolio." The competition never stops, and neither can you.


----------

